# London Low Emission Zone legislation approved



## LifeofRiley (10 May 2007)

I've just heard that this legislation has been passed and it will also apply to horseboxes in the London area.

Does anyone know if 3.5T horseboxes will also be affected?


----------



## airedale (10 May 2007)

all lorries must pass the emission regs and only those with computerised fuel control systems and engine management ones can be adapted. Vehicles built since about 2000 are OK.

My 1984 Cargo stands no chance whatsoever. 

I do feel sorry though for the RDA center near us that is just inside the emissions zone and makes money hiring out their indoor school for shows in the winter. 

Logistics are that I can't now drive 7 miles to do dressage in the winter unless I pay Red Ken £200 quid. Alternative two venues are 30 miles away.

So someone tell me how this is saving carbon emissions by doing a 60 mile journey instead of a 15 miles one ?

RKL is a moron on some things - but then he doesn't drive so he hates motorists and he's left wing so he'll view anyone horsey as a right wing toff and to be 'got at'


----------



## Partoow (10 May 2007)

can you tell me when this will come into effect? I have to come into London, Broadgate to do a thing this August so i need to know how and where you have to pay. What i cant understand is if a lorry is ok to pass the emissions for the plate why this emissions law is necessary. Yet another tax on people who are trying to get on with their lives and taxing those that can in the whole least afford and who offer a better quality of life for those inside the M25 [ ref the RDA charity and the local riding schools]
Its all paying 'lip service' to the environment and is genrally totally ridiculous and poorly thought out.


----------



## airedale (10 May 2007)

1st Jan 2008 - you'll be fine in August this year.


----------



## LifeofRiley (10 May 2007)

Is it 2008 for 3.5ton though - someone said it was 2010 for smaller lorries?

Where do I find out info - I've tried google search with not much luck!


----------



## airedale (10 May 2007)

try the BHS website - they've been fighting this issue - seems without success as it's been passed.

thing is - if you are going to claim under 3.5 ton you better make sure you're vehicle and load can pass a weight test and aren't over as they'll be out to make sure that they can grab as many £200 as possible.


----------



## LifeofRiley (10 May 2007)

I would like to know how my ford transit emits more emissions in London than it does in any other part of the country - surely this is direct discrimination against londoners - Again!!!

I live and stable my horses just inside the zone - so unless I move the horses I can't do anything without risking a fine - and the lorry is a H reg so probably can't convert it!  Great!

Airedale is it done on weight of the vehicle or MAM - I only carry one horse in the transit so would i be ok then?


----------



## tigers_eye (10 May 2007)

Arse. Guess I need a new lorry then ......


----------



## airedale (10 May 2007)

well I phoned up the Ford lorry dealers in G'ford and they said only way I would stand any chance of my lorry passing RKLs limits was to get my mechanic to alter the manual fuel pump to pump less fuel into the engine

then I'd probably meet the legislation

except that.........

..........my lorry would go a max. of 10mph
..............it wouldn't be able to go up any hills
....................and starving the engine of fuel would seriously damage it

Oh well - I'll just drive 60 miles instead of 15 and stick pins in a piccy of RKL


----------



## wanderersmelody (10 May 2007)

So did this definitely pass? Any web links would be useful. Can't believe it. Our yard is literally 1/2 mile inside the M25!


----------



## LifeofRiley (10 May 2007)

Yep!  It's passed!  I too am just inside the M25!!!

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/projectsandschemes/environment/2021.aspx


----------



## airedale (10 May 2007)

it's NOT the M25 - it's the border of Greater London you need to look at

Red Ken Livingstone ONLY controls Greater London and NOT the whole of the area inside the M25

However, if you goto a show ground inside the boundary of GL then your lorry will have to pass RKLs emission levels OR you'll have to pay £200 per DAY to go into g.l.


----------



## LifeofRiley (10 May 2007)

Is there a map anywhere if the area affected?


----------



## airedale (10 May 2007)

just look to see what boroughs are in London and which ones are still under Surrey, Kent, Berkshire, etc

I presume the London Assembley website will have a map somewhere as there is a map of the congestion charge zone there (or was)


----------



## wanderersmelody (10 May 2007)

Trailer prices will be rocketing I think......


----------



## wanderersmelody (10 May 2007)

I think we still fall under Greater London where we are......Damn shame !


----------



## airedale (10 May 2007)

that is what is so stupid about the Transport Operators License as well and the bit about winning prize money/operating in connection with a livery yard

It ONLY applies to a horsebox and not to a trailer

Bit like saying it's OK to share accommodation in a caravan but not in a winnebago

STUPID


----------



## Santa_Claus (10 May 2007)

hope that is of help


----------



## Folara (10 May 2007)

Hmmm wonder if this means I cant go to Patchetts or Oldencraig without paying?

Wonder how it will be policed?


----------



## SpruceRI (10 May 2007)

Nobody will want to compete at Olympia at Christmas next year.

Can't believe another tax has been approved.  They say 1000 people a year die from poor air.  How do they know that's not from smoking?


----------



## Santa_Claus (10 May 2007)

saying that though a lot of the showjumpers lorries will be fairly new so meet regulations! and I can potentially see the organisers paying the charge for the rare few that don't.

The people that will be affected though are those that do the demos but again I can see those costs being covered by the organisers. or would that just be me being fanciful!? LOL


----------



## tigers_eye (11 May 2007)

You'll be ok for Patchetts as long as you come off the M25 or the M1 as P itself is not in area. I believe it's being policed with cameras....


----------



## Folara (11 May 2007)

Thanks tigers_eye.  Makes a farce of it really as it means I will have to do a longer route to get to where I want to go.   So I will be emitting my high emissions for longer.   I dont think this was very well thought out before it was implemented (am I surprised?).

Oh well have to win the lottery and get a new lorry.

Is the £200 a one off yearly fee?  Cos atm I only go up to Patchetts or Oldencraig for the Regionals and if thats the case I will either pay and go more often or just not bother and go somewhere else instead.  As im already working my socks off and on a fairly tight budget £200 would be a lot of entry money I would be missing.  Will have to weigh up the pro's and cons me thinks.

It must be a pain  for people who live in that area.


----------



## LifeofRiley (11 May 2007)

It must be a pain for people who live in that area!

Yep!!  Me included - yet if I moved 20 minutes down the road it would not apply!!!!!

The £200 is EVERY time you drive into the zone with your lorry and it is being policed by automatic number plate recognition!!!

So much for trying to bring the horse back to Londonfor 2012!


----------



## Folara (11 May 2007)

BL**DY HELL!!!!!  Well Sorry Oldencraig I cant come to you guys anymore.  Patchetts is a poss no no too if I cant find a diff. way.

Thats REALLY REALLY STUPID.

Wonder how much some of these venues will be affected?

I really feel for you guys.


----------



## RobinHood (11 May 2007)

The yard I'm at has a surrey address but we are inside the zone  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 which is going to cause us huge problems, certainly no more hacks in richmond park anyway. Maybe we could park the lorry at a friend's yard outside the zone and trailer the horses to the lorry, what a performance that would be...


----------



## SpruceRI (11 May 2007)

Now would be the time to set up a 'Park and Tailer' scheme.

Park your lorry just outside the zone, and be trailered to your inner zone destination.

For those horses that don't travel well in trailers, well, we'll supply an 8 berth American style trailer, akin to Leslie Laws' (as seen on page 59 of this months Eventing magazine!

Up yours British Government!


----------



## chestnut cob (11 May 2007)

Does this affect all vehicles driving into the marked area?

It covers most of my territory (am a sales rep)...I can see my company just loving having to pay £200 a day for me to drive into London!


----------



## SpruceRI (12 May 2007)

Whoops! - I meant Park and Trailer scheme!

I think the Low Emission Zone charge only covers lorries, and are charged if they can't get their emissions down below a certain level???


----------



## Ferdinase514 (13 May 2007)

I think that Oldencraig is outside the area.

I am (only just) outside, being just off J28 of M25. A sniff away though and no more competing at Woodlands and would prob need a new route to Harold's Park too.

Hopefully, I will move in August, to somewhere a bit mre sane than stupid Essex masquerading as a London Borough...i mean really, this isn't London, but we still pay for the Olympics and have stupid bloody taxes like this one... GRRR


----------



## Allykat (13 May 2007)

Oldencraig is outside the zone and as long as you use the M25 to get there you will be fine. 

It is simply another way of screwing money out of the public one way or another. You pay to sort your lorries out and you pay if you don't! We will be taxed on fresh air before we know it 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I'm just in the zone by j4 of M25, I dont have a lorry or trailer and quite frankly now I have no way of funding one as simply cannot afford a new one that will be "clean" enough to drive


----------



## najat (14 May 2007)

My yard is inside the zone....I don't own a lorry, but do hire one (with driver) on a monthly basis.  My driver was telling me about this and saying he would have to convert his lorry (I can't remember how much he said it would cost).  Guess that he would be passing these costs on to us....looks like my competing days will be over next year then


----------



## miniemy (14 May 2007)

What a joke, bexley, bromley, orpingtn etc is a hive for horsey people, we are all going to be boll@@@@ for owning horses now, cant have the 4x4s cant have a lorry, cant hunt, if we have to move to the country to keep are horses we get stung for huge train fairs.  This goverment is a farce and Ken livingstone should have been shot at birth ignorant b@st@rd.


----------



## Vicki1986 (14 June 2007)

this is a joke.

£200 a year i could maybe swallow - i am a very green person.

£200 a TIME is pure greed.

its DISGUSTING.

thankl you santa for posting the map

not only will this legislation irrate me horsey wise but has the potential to put me out of business also as i user an old lorry to deliver machines and equipment to some areas in the zone.

when does this bo****ks come into effect then if its passed ??

i have signed the petition not that it will do much good i guess... http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/horseboxemission/


----------

